
Apply HN – pnyxter – video app for debates and discussions - srikieonline
www.pnyxter.com<p>pnyxter - is a video app that allows people to discuss &amp; debate on any topic by posting a video selfie talking about the topic or responding to existing topics via video selfie.<p>Today, people are used to hearing others talk on any topic via video selfies on youtube and facebook. However, the response to these videos are typically via text based comments. Text based comments  encourage easy troll and abuse (a problem faced by many in social media).  And meaningful comments are lost in the sea of 100s of useless comments on a FB post.<p>Real &amp; meaningful debates &amp; discussions happen over face to face - but that has the problem of location &amp; time. With video one can discuss or debate with any person anywhere on earth, anytime. Moreover, a person&#x27;s true emotions are expressed when he&#x2F;she speaks - not when he types on keyboard!.<p>pnyxter is a place discover &amp; aggregate video based debates &amp; discussions for a topic. There is no provision of a text comment. Which means, Subject Matter Experts or people who actually have something meaningful to contribute to the discussion would be encouraged to post a video.<p>Debate clubs can host debates and participants would not have the restriction of location &amp; time. Although, it would be a different &amp; modern way of debating than the traditional face to face.<p>We are two developers (full time employees of other companies)  and developed this website in part-time to learn web technologies (we are primarily embedded system developers and did not know much about web technologies..up until now) and now are in the process of developing native mobile apps.<p>Traction is low - and we feel its mainly because of lack of mobile apps.  Eventually, we would also like to experiment with Live pre-scheduled Debates - but right now trying to find a product-market fit for offline debates &amp; discussions.<p>We do need initial content - so feel free to &quot;speak up&quot; on topics of your interests or respond to existing topics.
======
johnsoncreek
Design and UI look great. Honestly I'd prefer not to have to cycle through a
bunch of videos when they don't seem to add much value. In fact they may even
lead to certain biases. That's the whole reason why HN is just walls of text.
It's easy to digest quickly.

~~~
srikieonline
Thank you for the feedback. I do agree that this form of content consumption
requires time - which many people don't have.

Some people like politicians like to debate on policies etc. and hopefully
they don't mind talking.

------
vit05
I think live chat will be better. You should already try.

Blab is a little similar: [https://blab.im/martin-shkreli-
shkreli-2-10-16](https://blab.im/martin-shkreli-shkreli-2-10-16)

but is not for debates.

~~~
srikieonline
Thanks for the feedback. Would you be interested to try out pnyxter and post a
video on a topic?

